# Sun Glasses



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new pair of shades and was wondering if anyone has or has had a pair of Costa Del Mar shades? I've had the H2optix and really liked them but wanted to try something else. 

Any good or bad info will be helpful, 

Thanks


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Costa is a great brand for someone who appreciates quality. The new 580's cut glare to zero for my old eyes. Colored lenses depend on what you are using them for---- Dark Amber works well for redfish on the flats but suck if you are running a dog at a piece of orange ribbon tied to a limb at a couple of hundred yards. The amber makes the orange blend into the greens. The same color is all that I would use driving through an afternoon Thundershower, you will still be able to see when others are pulled off to the side of the road.

Gray is all pupose and is preferred by the deep water anglers who want to see that lit up Marlin or Sail in near the surface over the blue waters. Orange shows up much better with that lense color as well.

Their customer sevice is great.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Captain Mike D said:


> Their customer sevice is great.



This was my main concern, a guy at work said that their service wasn't any good but thats all i've heard that was bad.


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

I like my Ray Bans personally only problem is tha tI need to take better care of them so I don't to buy a new pair every other year or so


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Brother I don't know anything more to tell you, I'm in their office and plant every month or so (to design new office space casework)and use their products, Costa and Native Eyeware, but if I have a problem I have to follow the normal procedure with customer service and they have always treated me right


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I like the Mau Jims the best. The lense clarity is second to none.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Costa Del Mar all the way.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I like my Natives.

Angie


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

mlp said:


> This was my main concern, a guy at work said that their service wasn't any good but thats all i've heard that was bad.


I disagree. I have worn them for many years and I really do like them, however, their service is what has driven me away from them. While they will fix anything that happens it will cost you. Break a lens and it will cost you about $90 because they claim they cannot replace just one and must change both. They charge you to send them in and then nickel and dime you to death. I have had several pairs that have rubber on the frames going back to your ears. This ALWAYS peels off and you have to return it. They will fix that for free but you have to pay shipping which is not that much but it is a design flaw and not something I should have to spend any money to fix. I have two pairs sitting in a basket right now that need a lens replaced, but why spend $90 to fix it on a pair that is 2 years old when I can spend another $100 or so and get brand new glasses. 
That said, a few years back they had great service. I sent in a couple of pairs to be fixed and received brand new pairs in their place. They have changed in the last 5 years though. 


Oh yeah, they also take FOREVER to repair anything now....

Other than that they are the best sunglasses I have ever worn


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

On a related topic, can anyone offer thoughts on lens shape in relation to fogging? I've some "backwater green" Ocean Waves that are absolutely great for marsh hunting, but are bad for fogging when I first put them on after sunrise.

Bought a larger, more open around the edges style thinking that ventilation would help preclude fogging, but now wonder if rising breath isn't adding to that problem and if a closer fitting more goggle-like lens shape wouldn't be better?


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

Rick Hall said:


> On a related topic, can anyone offer thoughts on lens shape in relation to fogging? I've some "backwater green" Ocean Waves that are absolutely great for marsh hunting, but are bad for fogging when I first put them on after sunrise.
> 
> Bought a larger, more open around the edges style thinking that ventilation would help preclude fogging, but now wonder if rising breath isn't adding to that problem and if a closer fitting more goggle-like lens shape wouldn't be better?


Rick I have to wear glasses. I hate contacts and can't seem to wear a pair that is comfortable. I'd like to know what you find out because the one thing I hate is that early in the morning when it is cold I have to take them off because I see better without them than I do looking through the fog. I'm not so sure that it is breath as much as it is the temperature next to your skin versus the temp outside.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

There's a product called Op Drops that will prevent fogging on glasses, goggles, etc. I've used it for a few years now and it works great. That may not be the answer you were looking for but at least it's a temporary fix. Here's a link:
http://www.extremeoutfitters.us/opdropsanti-fogandlenscleaner.aspx


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been pretty happy with my Costas. They are great for fishing and are the primary reason I bought them. I've had them for about two years and wear them just about everyday. I haven't had to use customer service so I can't comment on that regard. The rubber support on the nose is starting to peel like Corey described, so I may look into getting that fixed.


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Costas have always been my husband's favorites, and we have never had trouble with their service.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Steve Hester said:


> I like the Maui Jims the best. The lens clarity is second to none.


You may be right...at least in the desert...I was a long time Oakley M frame guy when I wore contact lenses and got to try my pal's Maui Jim's while playing golf. they were hands down the best lens for a bright,reflective desert background...seemed to cool the temp down about 15 degrees..

I currently wear the Rudy Project glasses with an opthalmic RX insert but will have Texas Shooters Optical make me a set of Ranger's with the insert and different lens combos for different backgrounds


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> There's a product called Op Drops that will prevent fogging on glasses, goggles, etc. I've used it for a few years now and it works great. That may not be the answer you were looking for but at least it's a temporary fix. Here's a link:
> http://www.extremeoutfitters.us/opdropsanti-fogandlenscleaner.aspx


Thanks for the link, Brian. Used to be such products for dive masks, but spit seemed to work as well, and spit hasn't cut the fog on my shades. Good to know something's done the job, and I'll give it a go.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I do a lot of fishing--both stream and flats--so I am always looking for great sunglasses. I have used them all, in multiple variations. For me, they have to have very good lens quality, good polarization to reduce glare, and they must stick and stay on the hat when you need to take them off (I don't like the neck dangly things).

IME, Maui Jims have historically had the best lens quality, since they use glass, but they have less of an advantage now since the plastics have gotten better. The glass lenses make them heavier on the front, so they don't stay on the hat as well.

Costas are great, although the rubber coating does seem to peel from the nose and temple pieces over time.

I have used a lot of Oakleys. I always felt that their lenses were just 'good enough' but they made up for it with lots of easily interchangeable choices for the same frames. They aren't polarized, but the ones I used to use when playing golf competitively seem to be the best for running dogs--you can pick out changes in cover and the blind tape very well.

My current favorites are Kaenon. Great quality and they seem to do the best in both low, flat light and bright sun (so I don't need to change lenses). These and the Costas are the ones I wear the most. They are as good as the Costas in bright light and much better in low light.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Mauis are my choice. I have 4 pairs. Their customer svce has been nothing short of excellent. They have even made repairs at no cost when glasses were out of wty.


----------



## Birdshot (Dec 31, 2008)

Costa's with a 580 lense are hard to beat. I had mine for a few years now they're great. I did send them back once as the rubber replaced around the ear piece. The customer service was fine.


----------



## Hoytman (Jun 23, 2003)

Rick,
Have you tried a nose piece style that moves that glasses further from your face? I went to this style of safety glasses at work and the fogging problem is much, much better. I discovered this (less fogging) by accident. My actual goal was to get something to fit that didn't touch my cheeks when I smiled, continually dirtying my lenses and driving me nuts. I ended up killing 2 birds with 1 stone...pun intended because it has helped in the duck blind as well.

Bill


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Hoytman said:


> Rick,
> Have you tried a nose piece style that moves that glasses further from your face?


No, but I perhaps should, because it makes sense that more ventilation should reduce fogging. That's one reason I went with my current, open at the bottom and outside edges style. But I see everyone and their third cousin wearing close fitting little goggle-like lens, and can't help but wonder how they can be so popular if they fog like I'd think they would.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Rick Hall said:


> But I see everyone and their third cousin wearing close fitting little goggle-like lens, and can't help but wonder how they can be so popular if they fog like I'd think they would.


That style does fog more than the more "glasses-like" sunglasses. However if you are trying to spot a tailing bonefish in bright sunlight, the reduced glare from reduced side leakage helps. It is a trade off.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the reply's. I tried the costa's and the maui's out and decided to go with the maui's. The len's is very clear and they are feather light. It was a tough decision but maybe I made the right one.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Oakleys only!


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

I wore Oakleys for a long time and still do when I coach baseball (only because I still have some) but I wear Costa's daily. I have a pair I wear to work and to train in and another pair that my wife requested I get as they're more stylish. Costa's are by far the best sunglasses I've ever worn, the 580's are a great lense and the frames are comfortable and durable.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

I like my Costa Triple Tails. Never used CS but I have a friend that did on a pair and got his fixed with no problems.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

mlp said:


> Thanks for all the reply's. I tried the costa's and the maui's out and decided to go with the maui's. The len's is very clear and they are feather light. It was a tough decision but maybe I made the right one.
> 
> Thanks everyone


You'll never look back!!


----------



## Jeffrohm3 (Oct 14, 2010)

thats nice


----------



## Robert C (Feb 23, 2010)

One thing I can say is that Ray Ban's customer service is very poor. I had a pair break a screw in them within nine months of purchasing them, sent them in for service, and they said I had to buy a new pair, at a price that was higher than what I paid for them from a dealer.

Luxottica now owns Ray Ban and now lots of other sunglass companies (including Revo and Oakley), and they don't seem to have good customer service at all based on other folks I have talked to.

Just bought some Costa del Mar's. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## dirtybird29 (Jun 18, 2010)

Costa Del Mar


----------



## MB'S DRAKESHEAD BELLA (Nov 18, 2010)

mlp said:


> I'm in the market for a new pair of shades and was wondering if anyone has or has had a pair of Costa Del Mar shades? I've had the H2optix and really liked them but wanted to try something else.
> 
> Any good or bad info will be helpful,
> 
> Thanks


Costa Del Mar all the way.


----------

